# First Impressions: REVO 2.7t 'chip'



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

Well its early but i had my buddy Mike at Autobahn Performance load me up with the demo REVO software today during my lunch break...
um...wow! feels like a totally different car, butt dyno likes it a lot!
more impressions after i get more than 15minutes behind the wheel this afternoon...
I can see this tank of 93 going away quickly


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: First Impressions: REVO 2.7t 'chip' (2035cc16v)*

I'm pretty much feeling the same way with the APR demo software. Gotta scrounge up the cash for the real deal. I won't even consider anything other then APR though.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: First Impressions: REVO 2.7t 'chip' (EK20)*

why is that?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: First Impressions: REVO 2.7t 'chip' (2035cc16v)*

I have had nothing but good exp. with my Revo software. I've had it for about a year and love it. Def. worth every penny.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: First Impressions: REVO 2.7t 'chip' (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_why is that?

Just preferance I guess. Plus the local APR dealer is a great shop I want to support.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: First Impressions: REVO 2.7t 'chip' (EK20)*

good enough reason... enjoy!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: First Impressions: REVO 2.7t 'chip' (2035cc16v)*

Haha, I sure will!


----------



## Dimi A6 2.7T (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: First Impressions: REVO 2.7t 'chip' (K04A1)*

Same here with the REVO...I have had it for year and a half 20k miles and no problems what so ever. Also they have awesome customer service.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Get the SPS3 tuner module and you can tweak the boost, timing, etc. I'm running REVO and use the SPS3 at the drag races to run on race fuel. Poor little K03s don't like it too well, but it works.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

i have absolutely no intrest in drag racing an a6... thanks though...
back on topic, went and got the full program even before the demo was expired.


----------

